# Well done Ubuntu! :)



## Minbari (May 14, 2018)

Very professional: Malware Found on the Ubuntu Snap Store


----------



## shkhln (May 14, 2018)

Honestly, that's unremarkable and happens to pretty much everyone. If you want to bash Ubuntu then the most annoying thing about them is the lack of an official (I don't count wiki) https page with iso checksums or pgp release key: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/1564313.


----------



## Minbari (May 19, 2018)

shkhln said:


> Honestly, that's unremarkable and happens to pretty much everyone. If you want to bash Ubuntu then the most annoying thing about them is the lack of an official (I don't count wiki) https page with iso checksums or pgp release key: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/1564313.



I'm not bashing anyone but it's not the first time when those idiots have malware/spyware in their repo. If that was a simple ppa I could understand the situation but it's an official repository.


----------



## hitest (May 19, 2018)

Minbari said:


> I'm not bashing anyone but it's not the first time when those idiots have malware/spyware in their repo.



Yes.  This is one of many reasons why sentient computer users avoid Ubuntu.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (May 20, 2018)

I'm still fine on HBSD, so I pass out from Ubuntu.


----------



## kpedersen (May 20, 2018)

hitest said:


> Yes.  This is one of many reasons why sentient computer users avoid Ubuntu.


By proxy of being a Linux distro, their "Store" is largely open-source so can be audited and these kind of things being found. Why anyone would use a cesspit such as the AppStore or Google Play is beyond me! It is absolute madness.

The only exception is the Windows Store. This is 100% safe. The reason being that a store with zero software, will also have zero instances of spyware harharhar.


----------



## Crivens (May 20, 2018)

I think this thread is close to a) being more than off-topic and b) getting silly.
Closed.


----------

